# ASK A NURSE - What is a Crp and CA-25 Test for?



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2004)

I was wondering if u could tell me what a CRP nad CA125 test is for? i had this as a blood test on Monday, 2 days afteer ec.

My clinic advised today that I had a result from this test that shows i have an inflammation.

I was told to go for another blood test asap today, and go to the doc immediately if i had symptoms of flu or abnormal discharge.

Can this cause damage to the success of my ivf, i.e implantation etc etc

pls advise

Sonia


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Unsure on CRP but CA125 is used if there is a cyst which they are concerned about ? cancerous or benign. Majority are benign. I am unsure how it checkes for inflammation.

Sarah


----------



## kim-s (Feb 22, 2004)

Sonia 

I think crp stands for C-reactive protein which is a non-specific test for infection/inflammation

Kim


----------

